# MoCA vs Ethernet



## bbb3o

I think I have answer from reading other threads, but just want to ask outright:
Is Ethernet better for Mini network, rather than using MoCA?

Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2

As a general statement yes Ethernet is generally considered better for almost all networking needs. However, MoCA is the 2nd most recommended networking method, and you can have a mixed Tivo network at times.


----------



## eric102

I have 3 minis on Ethernet and 3 on MoCA and have never seen any performance or reliability difference.


----------



## Mikeguy

In looking into this earlier, I saw, on one TiVo webpage, TiVo seemingly recommending, for networking, Ethernet and then MoCA. But that may have been simply for ease of set-up as well as cost (e.g. if Ethernet is available, why bother with additional MoCA connections and cabling, adapters, and/or POE filters, if they might be needed for a MoCA set-up?).


----------



## krkaufman

From TiVo Custom Installers "Tips for a Successful TiVo Install" (PDF) ...

Although every Roamio DVR has built-in Wi-Fi, adding TiVo Minis will require a wired connection. *Ethernet (Cat 5 or Cat 6) is preferred*, but not many homes have that already run, adding significantly to the cost of the installation. A more practical and cost-effective solution for many is MoCA, which uses the coaxial wiring already in the home to carry the Internet signal necessary for networking. Here are a few tips on how to get the most from any MoCA network. For best results when using MoCA, limit the number of TiVo devices on the network to five. If more TiVo devices are needed, please use an Ethernet connection instead.​


----------



## southerndoc

Unless you're streaming >5 shows at one time, I don't think it's an issue. I have 6 Minis connected via MoCA and 1 connect via ethernet. No problems at all, but of course, the most I've streamed is like 4 shows at one time.


----------



## krkaufman

geekmedic said:


> Unless you're streaming >5 shows at one time, I don't think it's an issue. I have 6 Minis connected via MoCA and 1 connect via ethernet. No problems at all, but of course, the most I've streamed is like 4 shows at one time.


Agreed. I think the installers were just trying to CTA.


----------



## mdavej

The best one is the one you already have wires for.


----------



## bbb3o

All good and helpful answers.
Thanks to all.


----------



## al_wilson2

Another option, although considerably more costlier, is a powerline network. This setup is also easier to setup as far as flexibility. I am using this with no issues. My Roamio OTA is on a powerline and connects back to my router via powerline. I have two Minis, also connecting back to the router via powerline. In total, I have 4 powerline adapters connecting to Roamio, router, and 2 minis. It handles the load. I can watch live HD programming on the Roamio and both minis simultaneously. If setting up powerline, just be sure to plug the adapters directly into the wall. Any splits through a power strip will degrade network quality. This setup gives me the flexibility to move a mini out to the patio in the summer, where there is no network cable or coax. The 500Mb powerline did not work well when I was on Windows Media Center with xbox extenders. The 2Gb powerline works well with my Tivo, so opt for the higher speed powerline.

Amazon.com: D-Link Powerline AV2 2000 Adapter Gigabit Extender Starter Kit (DHP-701AV): Computers & Accessories


----------



## Mikeguy

al_wilson2 said:


> Another option, although considerably more costlier, is a powerline network.


Although possibly not as expensive as hiring someone to install Ethernet, or even for a network where MoCA adapters need to be purchased.


----------



## slowbiscuit

al_wilson2 said:


> Another option, although considerably more costlier, is a powerline network. This setup is also easier to setup as far as flexibility. I am using this with no issues.


It CAN work but is not guaranteed to always work reliably, which is why MoCA is generally a much better option.


----------



## al_wilson2

slowbiscuit said:


> It CAN work but is not guaranteed to always work reliably, which is why MoCA is generally a much better option.


The 2Gb MIMO has worked really well for me. Much better than wireless or a wireless bridge. I did use to have issues with 500MB non-MIMO.


----------



## RoamioPete

Can someone in 3rd grade terms help me understand MoCA and how would I would get MoCA set up?

I mentioned in another thread that I use a Wireless Extender for my Mini (got it Saturday) and it works fine so far. But when reading the instruction sheet it talks in great detail about using MoCA. But I can't figure out how I could even go that route. All I have in my house is the old Directv outlets and a DSL modem running my wireless network. I'm assuming I'd have to completely rewire the house with some special cabling to make MoCA work, am I correct? I can't just utilize the old coax set up my DTV system used..or can I?


----------



## fcfc2

RoamioPete said:


> Can someone in 3rd grade terms help me understand MoCA and how would I would get MoCA set up?
> 
> I mentioned in another thread that I use a Wireless Extender for my Mini (got it Saturday) and it works fine so far. But when reading the instruction sheet it talks in great detail about using MoCA. But I can't figure out how I could even go that route. All I have in my house is the old Directv outlets and a DSL modem running my wireless network. I'm assuming I'd have to completely rewire the house with some special cabling to make MoCA work, am I correct? I can't just utilize the old coax set up my DTV system used..or can I?


Yes, you can use the same coax, but you may need to use some different splitters than the one's used by Directv. If you are still using DSL for internet that is fine, but you will need to get atleast one Ethernet connection connected to a MoCA adapter or a Tivo DVR that has MoCA builtin. Besides splitters, you may also need one or more MoCA filters or a diplexer or 2 depending on your TV source.
Not having any understanding of MoCA, you failed to give some necessary information to help you any further. Information like how you are getting internet, what Tivo DVR you have, what is your current source for TV signals, OTA or cable.
It would also be good to do some homework even if you are in 3rd grade, 
http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td/docs/video/at_home/Cable_Accessories/4031235_B.pdf
Setting up a MoCA Network for Tivo


----------



## RoamioPete

Sorry.

Yes, cord cutters. Ditched Directv this past weekend. 

Using new Roamia 1tb upstairs and it's feeding the mini downstairs Both are sitting right in from on the two(each) incoling Directv coax cables (dead now).

We are using DSL for net, connected to a a new Linksys router. That's all I got.


----------



## krkaufman

RoamioPete said:


> Can someone in 3rd grade terms help me understand MoCA and how would I would get MoCA set up?


Think of MoCA as akin to Wi-Fi, but instead of traveling through the air the MoCA networking signals are confined to your connected coax lines in your home. And as with Wi-Fi, you'd need one device acting as an access point to bridge this alternate networking traffic over to your router's Ethernet LAN. Which all assumes you have one or more MoCA-capable client devices that would benefit from a MoCA network on your coax lines.

And similar to how you may have 2.4GHz and 5GHz wireless networks operating in your home, MoCA was designed to coexist on your coax lines with either OTA antenna or cable signals, if needed. If the coax lines aren't being used for any other purpose, all the better.

So, you'd just need one device capable of MoCA bridging to act as your MoCA access point, able to connect via Ethernet to your router's LAN and over coax to wherever you're looking to locate a MoCA client. Once the MoCA bridging device is enabled, your MoCA clients should be able to connect to the coax plant and see the MoCA network.

One key aspect to setting up a MoCA network, though, is that the MoCA signals can travel back up the incoming coax line to your provider and to your neighbors' homes unless you install a "PoE" MoCA filter on the incoming cable provider coax line. See this post for more on the "PoE" MoCA filter.

Also, being a physical medium, the coax cabling and its connecting components do need to at least NOT be hostile to MoCA, so it's possible that some of your coax splitters may need to be replaced with MoCA-compatible components -- even likely given you're coming from a DirecTV setup, where splitters optimized for DTV/SWM make them less optimal for OTA/CATV-compatible MoCA.

See here for my go-to parts links.


----------



## krkaufman

fcfc2 said:


> It would also be good to do some homework even if you are in 3rd grade,
> http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td/docs/video/at_home/Cable_Accessories/4031235_B.pdf
> Setting up a MoCA Network for Tivo


Additional MoCA-related reading/research materials >here<.


----------



## RoamioPete

Phew!! Sounds like a lot of work (LOL). Thanks for the reading material, but for just the one Tivo set up I have, I'll stick with the WiFi Extender for the time being.


----------



## krkaufman

RoamioPete said:


> Phew!! Sounds like a lot of work (LOL).


Not really. Your above details, combined with this information from your parallel thread posts...


RoamioPete said:


> Finally staring at the Roamio it dawned on me that I had the connected ethernet cable attached to the Modem and not the Linksys router. I moved the cable over and that fixed it thank goodness.


... indicates you could fairly easily setup a MoCA network for your Mini, though it *would* require the purchase of a MoCA adapter to create your MoCA network, owing to the Roamio not having any built-in MoCA functionality.


krkaufman said:


> TiVo box MoCA capabilities...
> 
> The BOLT & BOLT+, 6-tuner Roamio & 4-tuner Premiere DVRs can all connect as Ethernet or MoCA clients, but are all also capable of creating a MoCA network, provided they can connect to both your shared coax lines and via Ethernet to your router's Ethernet LAN ports (though not necessarily directly)
> TiVo Minis can network via either Ethernet or MoCA
> 4-tuner Roamio DVRs have no MoCA capabiliity and must be wired via Ethernet, possibly with the assistance of a MoCA adapter, to support TiVo whole home streaming



To prep your coax lines, you could take a few different approaches:

To optimize this simple 2-room setup, you could find the splitter that connects the cable runs to your Mini and router locations and simply join these 2 runs using a *barrel connector*, limiting your MoCA segment to a direct run from the router to the Mini. _(The barrel connector could later be replaced with a splitter should you decide you'd like to expand the MoCA network to additional rooms.)_
_... or ..._

Reconnect any coax runs targeted for MoCA connectivity to an appropriately-sized *MoCA-compatible splitter*, optionally with a "PoE" MoCA filter and a 75-ohm terminator on the input of the splitter. _(This approach would be preferred if you were looking to use a second MoCA adapter to provide a wired networking connection to some other non-TiVo location, to get more value out of your wired MoCA network and relieve some of the burden on your wireless network.)_
_... or ..._

*Wing it* with the DirecTV splitter currently in place, but at least disconnecting the satellite coax line connected to the input -- and optionally installing a "PoE" MoCA filter and a 75-ohm terminator on the input of the splitter.

Once your coax cable plant has been prepped, MoCA setup should be simple:

Your *Roamio* would remain connected via Ethernet to your router.

You'd install a *MoCA adapter* at your router location, connected via Ethernet to your router and with its coax "IN" port connected to the coax wall outlet.

Your *Mini* would connect to its wall outlet and would be configured with the "Connect using MoCA" network option.
Boom. Done.

p.s. This all assumes you're using some other dedicated coax line to connect your OTA antenna signal to your Roamio.

- - -


krkaufman said:


> See here for my go-to parts links.


----------



## RoamioPete

FYI.

Antenna is via good old fashioned rabbit ears.


----------



## krkaufman

RoamioPete said:


> Antenna is via good old fashioned rabbit ears.


There ya go, easy-peasy.


----------

